# Standardbred conformation - New Horse



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

have you had chiro out for him? i know you mention massage, but chiro is a whole different ballgame and can discover issues deeper than just a massage person can. 

and how old is he?

my standie mare looked a bit like that in her younger years. she had hip issues that she grew out of (she's coming 7 this month). i had chiro out for her a few times a few years ago due to the hip issues and although her back wasn't as pronounced as this guy she did have a bit of an oddness/raised area there. now that she's older and more filled out it is not noticeable/there any more and she's just fine in the back end movement now. what i think was it was something she just had to 'grow out of' as time and maturation was the biggest factor.

was he also on the track/racing not long before you took him on?


----------



## EDC90 (Apr 20, 2013)

He's about 5, and I'm under the impression that he never actually raced, only trained to, and hasn't been in work for about a year. He was broken to saddle last year.


----------



## EDC90 (Apr 20, 2013)

And sorry, no, haven't had the Chiro or anyone out yet. I only picked him up a few days ago, so haven't really investigated the issue extensively of yet.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

i would look into chiro in addition to your massage person. he could be out in his hips and that is muscle buildup due to protecting the joints. that's how my chiro explained it to me somewhat.

can you get video of him walking, trotting for us? lunging is fine, or loose in a round pen. or does he only pace?


----------



## EDC90 (Apr 20, 2013)

EdmontonHorseGal said:


> i would look into chiro in addition to your massage person. he could be out in his hips and that is muscle buildup due to protecting the joints. that's how my chiro explained it to me somewhat.
> 
> can you get video of him walking, trotting for us? lunging is fine, or loose in a round pen. or does he only pace?


I lunged him yesterday for the first time, seemed a bit clueless but he didn't pace. I'll try and take some today or tomorrow and upload


----------



## EDC90 (Apr 20, 2013)

EdmontonHorseGal said:


> can you get video of him walking, trotting for us? lunging is fine, or loose in a round pen. or does he only pace?


https://youtu.be/ovsaOgChYVg


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

"He is on an indefinite lease with the option to purchase if suitable."


With this sort of agreement I would do the standard pre-purchase exam if you haven't already. Feed. vet care, tack, etc. is still going to cost lots of dollars so it would be good to know they are well spent.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

It's my understanding that roach backs rarely cause issues. His back is very noticeable but not extreme overall and he looks nice and strong. I wouldn't have any hesitations using him for the light work you're planning on. The biggest problem, as you have found, will be saddle fit. I agree with having him looked over by a vet and a chiro if you're planning on keeping him long term, but am guessing his poor conformation is more unsightly than a functionality problem (for a basic level of work)


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

i think he'll be fine for light riding. his back legs are moving somewhat the same as my Loki when her hips bug her (kind of 'lazy' and a bit tight with the back end), so just keep an eye on that.


----------



## EDC90 (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I'll see how the massage appointment goes, and considers a chiro after their opinion, and will look into a general vet - something I should probably start doing and never have with my previous guys


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

Every standie I know looks the same, it's a lot to do with how they're built. 
They have quite an 'odd' hind end on them, I wouldn't be too concerned, they change shape in work/with muscle. 
We have 5 at my barn, and all have the same sloped butt.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

It isn't the sloped butt though that is concerning it is the raised loin. A horse can visually have the appearance of roach back because of over developed muscles acquired due to localized injury in some cases but that would not be a true roach back unless the injury was not resolved and the spine pulled out of place to the point it would not return to its proper position. Roach back (equine scoliosis or kyphosis) is actual curvature of the spine that is off.


----------



## EventingVelvet27 (May 21, 2018)

You can see that his hind end does slope quite a bit, but it shouldn't cause a huge problem in my opinion. As long as you are not working him extremely hard and planning on jumping really high or anything of that sort. Looks like a lovely horse!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'd like to see what the vet thinks, too.


----------

